# The way fursuits represent the fandom



## CrazyLee (May 27, 2010)

This is a bit late, since the con that made me think about this happened a month and a half ago. Plus it may be in the wrong board, although it's about fursuits. And it may piss people off, but this is FAF and you'll live.

Fursuits are the representation of the fandom. People could possibly see people in ears and tails and think furry, maybe, but when they see a suit they definitely think furry.

So in that mind, fursuits should show the fandom in the best possible light. Most fursuits are good like this, they're clean and fun and innocent and cute.

However, you have fursuits that start to cross the line. Like this one.
This one is the only example I could think of, but I've also seen suiters in G-strings and bondage as well.

Now, this con was in a hotel, and there were kids and adults watching the parade. The kids I'm not worried about, it's the parents who may see this and get the wrong idea. A guy in a pink suit with gay-looking briefs and a bulge in the crotch. What kind of message does that scream except that this guy is totally flamboyantly gay and a sexual deviant to boot.

Being proud to be gay doesn't mean running around in a gay parade in a thong and proving to the anti-gay Christians that all being gay means is you're a horny sexual deviant. Being proud to be furry doesn't mean dressing up like a whore either. Then you're just saying that shows that show furs as people who have sex in suits were right.

I was pretty disappointed with suits like this and I hope that most of you have the sense not to represent this fandom as something sexual. Those of you who do, I'm ashamed of you for misrepresenting the fandom.


----------



## Karimah (May 27, 2010)

It's whatever they want to do. If I could control what goes on at every  convention than things would be different, but I can't and so I accept  it as what it is. The more that fellow furs label other furs, the more  that they will strive to show off and stick out as a sort of "fuck you"  to the community.

Besides, I'm sure that guy gets just as much support as he does flames  and so therefore he's going to keep doing it. Your message is a bit over  the top, it's kind of like saying, "Students represent the school  systems, so I should not see a single poorly dressed teenager or  misbehaved student." While many may agree with you, the students are  not going to comply and may even go so far as to further misbehave.

Personally I'd never wear such a thing, but then again I'm female and I  have some morals. The fandom has already been misrepresented, it is not  salvageable at this point.


----------



## Bir (May 28, 2010)

Hm.

I completely agree with you, actually.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 28, 2010)

Since I've never been to a furry con I can't say either way. Although I have dressed up as a cat at Mickey's Trick or treat party at DCA. I've had nothing but, a good reponse on my costumes. I'm a nice person


----------



## Mr Owl (May 28, 2010)

There's not much you can do. If you haven't noticed, furries really don't give a flying fuck what other people think. 

I'm currently saving up for a Barn Owl... Feathersuit? Or would it still be a fursuit?


----------



## Eske (May 28, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> I'm currently saving up for a Barn Owl... Feathersuit? Or would it still be a fursuit?



Ooh, I'd love to see it when you finally get it.  c:  There are so few bird suits, let alone owls...


----------



## VitaiSlade (May 28, 2010)

This should be posted in 'Rants and Raves'.

I agree with everything you have said though.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 28, 2010)

I first considered posting it in Rants and Raves, might have gotten more of a response. Might have been able to be more sarcastic and crass about it.

It's up to a moderator.


----------



## Roccie (May 31, 2010)

I sorta agree with you. I mean, i understand what you're trying to say.

I dislike most gay pride parades, because theres naked men with pants painted on and humping each other... and i go "THIS IS WHY YOU CANT MARRY. YOU FRIGHTEN THE POOR MORMANS." (At least, thats how i felt after being shown pictures from when my mom went in the 80s. I haven't been to an actual parade... moving to San Fran in August).

So i guess its the same situation. Theres always the ones in the group who ruin it for everyone. People like them who gave my friends in school the wrong idea... ("What?! You're a furry?! So like, you fuck animals...!?" "WHAT. NO. I just draw myself as a puppy!!") So theres those people in the group who create those bad stereotypes.

But in this situation, i don't think that suit is bad. I could hardly tell he had bulged underwear. I was too busy checking out how cute the fur on that suit was. So that specific one, i wouldnt say is giving us a bad name. I bet if i saw him in a fursuit parade, i wouldn't even notice that.

Now, if that suit actually had a hole in the crotch and he kept fapping in public at the passing dogs... well, then i'd have a problem. Those are the kind of people that are ruining it for everyone.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 31, 2010)

People make their fursuits for themselves, not to represent the fandom. And there is a large sexual element to the fandom so it's not surprising that some people have fursuits that can be seen as sexual. Maybe it doesn't give the best public perception but that's just too bad. People also need to realise that just because someone in a group does something doesn't mean that everyone does it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 31, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> People make their fursuits for themselves, not to represent the fandom. And there is a large sexual element to the fandom so it's not surprising that some people have fursuits that can be seen as sexual. Maybe it doesn't give the best public perception but that's just too bad. People also need to realise that just because someone in a group does something doesn't mean that everyone does it.




Just because a person makes a fursuit for themselves, does not mean they are not interested in representing the fandom. It can be argued since the fursuits are what the media tends to grab onto, that people in suit have social responsibility to not be total dickwads while in the public eye. So wether or not they want to represent the fandom, once they put that suit on and go out in public they are representing the fandom.

SexualMCblubberfox might not care how the fandom is viewed by the public but one wrong fuck up while in public can end up disallowing a whole lot of people the ability to enjoy something such as a fur-suit outing at a once fur-suit friendly place during a meet, or an actual convention itself.

If you ask me what you do in private is your business (for the most part) but it's selfish to sit there and not control yourself in public. Your selfishness can be the end of a lot of good clean fun for a lot of people. So while yeah perhaps the public should grow up with their way of thinking, furs could you know, be a little more responsible too. Which is why we have mods in the fur group I belong to. You'd think grown adults could understand things like common decency, courtesy, modesty, etc but apparently enough of them can't that mods have to step in and remind people that WE represent the fandom when in public whether we like it or not. What we do has consequences. With an ever growing number of people showing up PR is everything because it's a matter of getting good service or not, and whether or not a place will even be willing to cater to us. Even organizing a fur-suit friendly meet is something we have to be careful about. We have to get permission first from establishments because of local law against face coverings.

When it comes to the suits were are even more careful. It makes or breaks a lot of things. Unfortunately a goodly enough number of people don't get that.

Society won't sit there and for the most part grow and realize some does not equal all. So it's up to the rest of us to pick things up and make an honest effort to give them something collectively better to look at.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 31, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:
			
		

> SexualMCblubberfox might not care how the fandom is viewed by the public  but one wrong fuck up while in public can end up disallowing a whole  lot of people the ability to enjoy something such as a fur-suit outing  at a once fur-suit friendly place during a meet, or an actual convention  itself.



Well I'm not too sure how much of the rant was against sexual fursuits in general and how much was specifically sexual fursuits in public. Yes, in public you probably should not have a sexual fursuit. That is just the general custom for whatever in public. I've never actually been to a fursuit parade or something like that so I'm not sure exactly what it's like. But as far as I know the furry cons are generally private so if the con allows fursuits which can be seen as sexual then that's fine.


----------



## Slyck (May 31, 2010)

The way I see it, there are fetishes out there that are much worse.


----------



## Itsuya (May 31, 2010)

I completely agree with you. I was actually recently at a con where that same suiter was at and there was a bar mitzvah going on where many young kids went running towards me for hugs and their parents walked through the con as well.. Certain suiters do very much disappoint me. A suiter should really keep "looking sexy" to a bedroom or very late at night at the least at cons. Some funny underwear and stuff, I dont have a problem.. but really.. short-shorts and thongs... come on people..


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2010)

Itsuya said:


> barmetsfa



It's bar mitzvah, hun.


----------



## Itsuya (May 31, 2010)

Lol sorry it's late, its fixed.


----------



## Beastcub (May 31, 2010)

Itsuya said:


> Some funny underwear and stuff, I dont have a problem.. but really.. short-shorts and thongs... come on people..



isn't it amazing how some slutty clothes can make a fursuit look _worse_ than it being "naked" (as in no clothes but with no "parts" being there)

aka i agree with the OP


----------



## Jesie (May 31, 2010)

I don't know about ya'll, but I think I look just _Smashing_ in my speedo while in my gator suit!



_Ohh Yeah, Show off the sexy Gator tail! Mmm, hot._


----------



## TDK (May 31, 2010)

That fursuit looks dingy as fuck. Whoever that is, they should have dry cleaned that shit or hit some of those dirt spots with some Tide-To-Go or something before they came outside. EWW.


----------



## Lobar (May 31, 2010)

Completely agree.  Fursuiting is a performance art, really, and like any other performance, if it's a little crass or risque, you should be taking steps to make sure it's contained to an audience that's okay with that.  Just because you can parade around suggestively doesn't mean you should.  How it reflects upon us all is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 31, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Well I'm not too sure how much of the rant was against sexual fursuits in general and how much was specifically sexual fursuits in public. Yes, in public you probably should not have a sexual fursuit. That is just the general custom for whatever in public. I've never actually been to a fursuit parade or something like that so I'm not sure exactly what it's like. But as far as I know the furry cons are generally private so if the con allows fursuits which can be seen as sexual then that's fine.



It was more of a pointer of how far off base you are. I'm not ranting specifically about just sex suits. You don't need to have a sex suit to fuck up big in public. It's more targeted to irresponsibility in suit. Your behavior has consequences. So you need to take your responsibility seriously and be careful how you represent us all when in the public eye. You don't tell people "well peeps need to just grow up and not judge some by all". That's being unrealistic. People are going to judge us all by some of us and there is nothing you can do. People should be realistic. When they want to be all sexual they can keep that to the bedroom and X-tube. Once in public it's time to be more serious.

Yes conventions are usually "Private". But that does not exactly mean much. Yeah, you can kick people out if they act up. But you can't screen every person to ensure they are a fur and not a reporter looking to get access to behind the scenes.

That has been a problem in the past and even now. That these people will do their research to know enough to pretend to be one of us, then shoot footage that only focus's on the attention grabbing minority. Which is why private or not people really should be on their best behavior. You never know if that person shooting footage is just documenting their memories or looking to make a hack story once again showing us up by our minority idiots.

That said if you understood how these things work you'd know that usually if a sex suit shows up at the convention the person is covering up those parts (wearing pants as an example). In my time I've only ever seen 2 suits show up at AC over the last 3 years that were sex suits. I knew they were because I knew of them from the internet. 

No con I know of allows people to run around in a sex suit openly displaying their costume's "Junk". That said the point of my post is that people need to be aware of how they present themselves. They might not care about the fandom's image but selfish actions can hurt everyone.


----------



## Riyeko (May 31, 2010)

I cant say anything that TrpDwarf hasnt already said.

When you were in high school and a dirty rumor got started, regardless of how much people tried to "put it out" it still ran as rampant as fire in a field full of dry grass on a hot summer day.

When you see one or two folks in the hallway at a con, and theres a camera on them, most likely 100% of the people that end up watching the footage think "gawd, all these people but our school mascots that do this are all into humping each other or are into humping animals"... its human nature to want to look at the negative aspects of one person rather than be "mature".

I still have a hard time explaining to my husband that not everyone in the fandom is a sexual deviant that humps their pets.
Hes slowly warming to the fact that yes, I am an adult and NO i dont hump animals, i only hump him *snicker*... and that not everyone i meet on the internet through FA or some other furry connection, that happens to be furry, absolutely and positively is a sexual furry deviant.

Cant wait for CMF to come and go and I show him all of the pictures and lil videos I plan to take while up there running around the campsite with the KC furs and anyone else whod like to go, that mostly everyone that I associate with thats a furry, isnt a "weirdo".


----------



## Aikitty (May 31, 2010)

The one you linked, I think it's just trying to be humorous. I wasn't offended by it, but I wasn't really raised with the severe censoring of sexuality or nudity that a lot of people seemed to grow up with. 

I don't know, I just see it as a big cartoon animal in underwear and not anything lewd.


----------



## Itsuya (Jun 2, 2010)

Aikitty said:


> The one you linked, I think it's just trying to be humorous. I wasn't offended by it, but I wasn't really raised with the severe censoring of sexuality or nudity that a lot of people seemed to grow up with.
> 
> I don't know, I just see it as a big cartoon animal in underwear and not anything lewd.


 
No, the one that she posted a link of.. does do that to be sexually appealing and does act rather.... sexually in it lol


----------



## Zhael (Jun 2, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks he should have been thrown out for indecent exposure?
It's the equivalent of getting a boner and running around in a thong wet in the middle of the street.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 2, 2010)

TDK said:


> That fursuit looks dingy as fuck. Whoever that is, they should have dry cleaned that shit or hit some of those *dirt spots* with some Tide-To-Go or something before they came outside. EWW.



Those weren't dirt spots.

bum dum tish!



Rakuen Growlithe said:


> But as far as I know the furry cons are *generally private* so if the con allows fursuits which can be seen as sexual then that's fine.



Wrong.

The convention I was at was in a hotel, and the hotel was not closed to non-congoers. The first day a major corporation (Target I think) was having a business meeting in the same hotel. As you can imagine all the important-looking guys in suits with bluetooth headsets and blackberries were a bit... intimidated by the people in suits and tails. Many cons I have been to have also been in hotels and have been open to the public, rather than some cons that are in convention centers or private locations. Still, you never know when someone from the media sneaks into a con, or someone filming the con catches something bad and it gets on youtube.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 2, 2010)

People are going to do what they want to do regardless.
Whether of not you hang out with people who let other peoples actions influence how they perceive *you* personally is the real issue here.

I honestly couldn't care less what strangers think of me or the fandom, we are always going to be weird and I see no need to try and push acceptance on people by trying to make the fandom G rated.
If people like furries then they do, if they don't, well thats their thing and I don't let it bother me.

It seems kind of odd that just walking around in a fursuit in a speedo is so blown out of proportion anyway.
HAVE YOU SEEN THE SHIT THAT GOES ON AT ANIME CONVENTIONS??
little girls walking around in revealing cosplay, people smacking each others asses with yaoi paddles, hentai screenings where they have to have "hand checks" to make sure people aren't fapping, i've seen tons of r rated shit like that. but oh, wait, they aren't in animal costumes so its alright :/

you should get over the idea of people not liking you because of what others do, thats the bottom line.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 2, 2010)

You know, the way you just described that makes furries seem normal.


----------



## Miryhis (Jun 3, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> It seems kind of odd that just walking around in a fursuit in a speedo is so blown out of proportion anyway.
> HAVE YOU SEEN THE SHIT THAT GOES ON AT ANIME CONVENTIONS??
> little girls walking around in revealing cosplay, people smacking each others asses with yaoi paddles, hentai screenings where they have to have "hand checks" to make sure people aren't fapping, i've seen tons of r rated shit like that. but oh, wait, they aren't in animal costumes so its alright :/
> 
> you should get over the idea of people not liking you because of what others do, thats the bottom line.



I agree with the anime convention stuff. I find it ironic its ok for people to smack each other on the butt, but when you mention a furry con to some anime con goers they're like "Ew... you want to go to a furry con?" I had a friend who got smacked with a yaoi paddle and she thought it was hilarious. I on the other hand don't appreciate being hit by a complete stranger and guarantee if someone smacked me like that they would get a critical beat down. As for hand checks... uh... didn't know about that... I don't usually go to anything that involves porn. I tend to go to the guest panels and anything else G rated.


As for the over all topic of the forum, I agree with the OP. Once you put on a suit you're representing the fandom, and if you go to a bowling alley for instance and cat a fool chances are that they'll never let anyone in suit go bowling again after your behavior. I don't care what people do behind closed doors, but appreciate it if people in suits don't ruin it for others.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm personally not offended by the suit. I thought the underwear were downright adorable until i saw the bulge. still doesn't bother me. Id prolly chuckle if i saw him. BUT. a lot of people here are right. one needs to keep that kind of humor towards an audience that would be ok with it, not in mass public with "innocent" people. that suit would be so dang adowadabowl if it were not for that little bump


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought cons usualy have rules against suits like that.
 In a show like Cabaret Fur Le Dance,  I can understand the preformers wearing something like that. Thats what that is about tho and it is adults only show.
I think it a bit much for in a public place(and at a con) like that tho.


----------



## Deo (Jun 7, 2010)

Ew. I recognize that suit. That's Koinu-kun's suit. (see here for more info> http://community.livejournal.com/furrydrama_2/149946.html )

The basics are that the suit is a yiffsuit, disgusting as hell, and he's a pedophile who has had filmed sex with minors IN that suit. Perfect suit choice if you're making a statement on creepy/sexual suits and the people in them misrepresenting the fandom. But ewwww Koinu-kun. Ewwww... EEEWWWWWWWWW my eyes and brain needs another bleaching.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 7, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> HAVE YOU SEEN THE SHIT THAT GOES ON AT ANIME CONVENTIONS??
> little girls walking around in revealing cosplay, people smacking each others asses with yaoi paddles, hentai screenings where they have to have "hand checks" to make sure people aren't fapping, i've seen tons of r rated shit like that. but oh, wait, they aren't in animal costumes so its alright :/


And you're assuming that I agree with the kinds of things that go on at anime cons. Most of this shit I frown upon as well. I once saw a girl running around a con in skimpy undies and a bondage rope. Had she been older I might have appreciated it, although I would have still considered the con a bad place to be dressed like that. However, she happened to be UNDER 18 which just made it creepy on several levels.



Deovacuus said:


> Ew. I recognize that suit. That's Koinu-kun's suit. (see here for more info> http://community.livejournal.com/furrydrama_2/149946.html )


Link doesn't work.



ChickO'Dee said:


> for that *little* bump





ChickO'Dee said:


> that *little* bump





ChickO'Dee said:


> *little* bump





ChickO'Dee said:


> *little*


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> HAVE YOU SEEN THE SHIT THAT GOES ON AT ANIME CONVENTIONS??
> little girls walking around in revealing cosplay, people smacking each others asses with yaoi paddles, hentai screenings where they have to have "hand checks" to make sure people aren't fapping, i've seen tons of r rated shit like that. but oh, wait, they aren't in animal costumes so its alright :/



Some Anime conventions are begining to put rules and regulations to Cosplay outfits to prevent issues with parents and the law. 

One of the Anime cons local in my area began to put a stop to the paddling, and another that is happening in the hampton Roads area has rules and regs for cosplayers, what items are allowed and not allowed to make it a friendly atmosphere for Families.


----------



## Deo (Jun 7, 2010)

You might have to be a member of the FurryDrama_2 group on LJ to view that post. Let me try that again... just remove the spaces.



http:// community.livejounal .com/furrydrama_2/ 149946


----------



## Miryhis (Jun 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Some Anime conventions are begining to put rules and regulations to Cosplay outfits to prevent issues with parents and the law.
> 
> One of the Anime cons local in my area began to put a stop to the paddling, and another that is happening in the hampton Roads area has rules and regs for cosplayers, what items are allowed and not allowed to make it a friendly atmosphere for Families.



Do you mean Nekocon? If so, wow, when I went there I never had an issue with the outfits and I completely understand why they're cracking down on yaoi paddles... the whole concept is just stupid.



Deovacuus said:


> Ew. I recognize that suit. That's Koinu-kun's suit. (see here for more info> http://community.livejournal.com/furrydrama_2/149946.html )
> 
> The basics are that the suit is a yiffsuit, disgusting as hell, and he's a pedophile who has had filmed sex with minors IN that suit. Perfect suit choice if you're making a statement on creepy/sexual suits and the people in them misrepresenting the fandom. But ewwww Koinu-kun. Ewwww... EEEWWWWWWWWW my eyes and brain needs another bleaching.



I think you do have to be a member to see it... but wow... that's just disgusting what that guy did. I need bleach after reading your response.


----------



## Deo (Jun 7, 2010)

Miryhis said:


> wow... that's just disgusting what that guy did. I need bleach after reading your response.


 
I know. Koinu-kun is creepy enough. Him in that suit is both creepy and disgusting. My mind cringes away from even thinking about what that mess of foam and faux fur has been through.


----------



## Miryhis (Jun 7, 2010)

Indeed >: People like him are going to ruin suiting in public sooner or later. I want to get a suit but by the time I get one I bet this is going to surface and the public might develop a negative view towards suiting.


----------



## Deo (Jun 8, 2010)

Miryhis said:


> I want to get a suit but by the time I get one I bet this is going to surface and the public might develop a negative view towards suiting.


 
Some people already know. *cough-CSI-cough* Its ok though. Suiting is fun, and don't let the Koinu-kun's of the world stop you. I really enjoy my suit, and I wear him alot.


----------



## Miryhis (Jun 10, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Some people already know. *cough-CSI-cough* Its ok though. Suiting is fun, and don't let the Koinu-kun's of the world stop you. I really enjoy my suit, and I wear him alot.


 
lol, Why didn't I think of that? Then again, apparently not a lot of people saw it or people didn't think much of it. Not a lot of people freak out and think every fursuit they see on the street is meant for sex, thank goodness. They see it as harmless fun most of the time. And thanks, I won't let people like that ruin it for me, when I think about it, the good suits out weigh the bad one c:

btw, saw your suit and the rest of your work, it's all amazing!


----------



## Deo (Jun 10, 2010)

Miryhis said:


> Not a lot of people freak out and think every fursuit they see on the street is meant for sex, thank goodness. They see it as harmless fun most of the time. ... the good suits out weigh the bad one c:


 
Exactly! And for this fact I'm greatful. Not only is the public mostly unaware but they also see it as general sillyness instead of "KILL IT WITH FIRE!"



Miryhis said:


> btw, saw your suit and the rest of your work, it's all amazing!


 
Thanks! I really appreciate it! I love my suit, and the amazing head was made by Monoyasha! Wow, is she talented! I made the bodysuit and stilts tho. (But really that's the easiest part. *derpderpface*)


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 12, 2010)

I can't acess the link :[


----------



## nesingway (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, people like these are the ones who say to all the anti-furs... HERE I AM! STEROTYPICAL FUR!! This really irks me because not only those anti-anything religious wackjobs are the ones who make all these rumors. Like the West Borough Baptist Church, those are the people I hate, where you have to be HUMAN in order to be loved by this so called God. People like them are the ones who bash fictional literature and well the gay community. I've actually converted to atheism when I became a furry a few months ago. Because I knew people were going to .. pardon my language.. bash me if they're sticking their dick in the Bible. But I know half the shit I probably just said is wrong, but people who dress up in stereotypical garments are bound to give anyone a bad name. Gays in general I don't mind, hell we all have red blood, but people who say that you're damned for being gay and they live their lives by the Bible and uh... WIZZRRDRY is bad, being gay is bad, etc, are just plain ridiculous and borderlined retarded! Those are the ones who have a different colored blood. *takes a breather* Gosh, lol.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> People make their fursuits for themselves, not to represent the fandom. And there is a large sexual element to the fandom so it's not surprising that some people have fursuits that can be seen as sexual. Maybe it doesn't give the best public perception but that's just too bad. People also need to realise that just because someone in a group does something doesn't mean that everyone does it.


 
That's cool and all but the OP said there was children there damn it, there is no excuse to go there like that in front of children, that's like going to a park with lots of little kids and walking around in a fucking speedo with a big ass bulge infront of it colored in rainbows >:[
I can see if it was an ALL ADULT thing then yea they can do what the fuck they want but if there are going to be kids, keep the shit PG13


----------



## Miryhis (Jun 12, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Exactly! And for this fact I'm greatful. Not only is the public mostly unaware but they also see it as general sillyness instead of "KILL IT WITH FIRE!"
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I really appreciate it! I love my suit, and the amazing head was made by Monoyasha! Wow, is she talented! I made the bodysuit and stilts tho. (But really that's the easiest part. *derpderpface*)


 
Yep, there is still some hope, lol.

And you're welcome. You both do amazing work! c:


----------



## Deo (Jun 12, 2010)

nesingway said:


> Yeah, people like these are the ones who say to all the anti-furs... HERE I AM! STEROTYPICAL FUR!! This really irks me because not only those anti-anything religious wackjobs are the ones who make all these rumors. Like the West Borough Baptist Church, those are the people I hate, where you have to be HUMAN in order to be loved by this so called God. People like them are the ones who bash fictional literature and well the gay community. I've actually converted to atheism when I became a furry a few months ago. Because I knew people were going to .. pardon my language.. bash me if they're sticking their dick in the Bible. But I know half the shit I probably just said is wrong, but people who dress up in stereotypical garments are bound to give anyone a bad name. Gays in general I don't mind, hell we all have red blood, but people who say that you're damned for being gay and they live their lives by the Bible and uh... WIZZRRDRY is bad, being gay is bad, etc, are just plain ridiculous and borderlined retarded! Those are the ones who have a different colored blood. *takes a breather* Gosh, lol.


 


lolwut? I'm an atheist too, but I think you stumbled on the wrong thread. Suits and suiters here, talking about the way fursuits represent the fandom. Or maybe you said that and I couldn't figure it out. But, still, lolwut? There's Rants and Raves section where there is a religious war going on, go bomb them with this post. It would fit in beter over there.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 12, 2010)

I find it humorous that he joined _JUST_ to say that.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 13, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> You might have to be a member of the FurryDrama_2 group on LJ to view that post. Let me try that again... just remove the spaces.



Yea, still doesn't work for me. It doesn't even say "you cannot view this restricted entry", it just says "this page does not exist." I applied to join the community anyway.



south syde dobe said:


> That's cool and all but the OP said there was children there damn it, there is no excuse to go there like that in front of children, that's like going to a park with lots of little kids and walking around in a fucking speedo with a big ass bulge infront of it colored in rainbows >:[
> I can see if it was an ALL ADULT thing then yea they can do what the fuck they want but if there are going to be kids, keep the shit PG13


 
It's not the kids I'm worried about, kids are innocent and won't get what the problem is. It's the helecopter parents herding the kids around I'm worried about. I don't think any suiter who does clean suiting around kids wants any other suiter to do something that makes parents think that having their kids around any suiter is a bad thing.


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't think the suits should be used or created for sexual purposes. At least definitely not solely. What people do in their private lives is totally fine with me, but the representation of the furry fandom through suiting shouldn't be unhealthy and derogative. I'm gay and proud of it, but what this fan did was just a tad uncalled for, especially for the sake of the parents' views on the fandom, like you said. But if that's how some people believe it to be done, there isn't much we can do now is there?  :/


----------



## Deo (Jun 13, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I find it humorous that he joined _JUST_ to say that.



Indeed. Actually I find it humorous and puzzling.


----------



## Shico (Jul 8, 2010)

Pffft why has no one mentioned boobsuits?

I am not talking about the ones with a modest like b-cup that may be a female under the suit who just wants to be sure people now its a girl...I am talking about the suits with FRICKEN MELON BOOBS! I have seen like 2 dragons now and some pink cat thing that have boobs that make me D: 
 I also suspect there are men inside them .__. which actually I guess I would rather be next to a guy in a boobsuit than some fat hairy guy in a skirty XD


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2788366/
This is a dude.

Trust me, I actually met him in person. It's a guy under that suit.


----------



## jinxtigr (Jul 9, 2010)

Shico said:


> I have seen like 2 dragons now and some pink cat thing that have boobs that make me D:
> I also suspect there are men inside them .__.


 
Oh, you mean Roxicat!

Roxicat's player is indeed male, and a cool dude who doesn't afraid of anything (far as I know).

The tipoff generally for 'boobsuits' is hips- a lot of the time, if there's a guy playing the character, they'll have guy hips and it'll be pretty clear something is amiss. or not a miss.

I've done crossgender suiting years ago and actually managed to fool some people by the time I got tired of the exercise, but I was using extra layers of fur on an undersuit (like a 'muscle suit') to deal with areas like hips...


----------



## Akro (Jul 9, 2010)

Fursuits should look normal when strolling around in public or in a parade...

Wear a sexy/slutty pink fursuit thing and get into a suggestive pose in your own house on your own time and then post it on the internet to prove youre cool.


----------



## Deo (Jul 12, 2010)

I really hate boobsuits. I mean, goddammit, I am female and I have no need to plaster jugs on my fursuit. It's ridiculous. It's actually better to be mistaken for a man in suit otherwise people are like "ooh a _real female_?!!1 in a suit!! O *MURRR*!"


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> I really hate boobsuits. I mean, goddammit, I am female and I have no need to plaster jugs on my fursuit. It's ridiculous. It's actually better to be mistaken for a man in suit otherwise people are like "ooh a _real female_?!!1 in a suit!! O *MURRR*!"


 And then proceed to relentlessly hit on you and such


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 12, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Yea, still doesn't work for me. It doesn't even say "you cannot view this restricted entry", it just says "this page does not exist." I applied to join the community anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the kids I'm worried about, kids are innocent and won't get what the problem is. It's the helecopter parents herding the kids around I'm worried about. I don't think any suiter who does clean suiting around kids wants any other suiter to do something that makes parents think that having their kids around any suiter is a bad thing.


 Hmm yea I get what you mean


----------



## Deo (Jul 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And then proceed to relentlessly hit on you and such


 
WillowWolf, oh I'm sensing some aspect that you may posses the naughty bits... so, it's absolutely necessary that I ....

relentlessly hit on you
relentlessly hit on you
relentlessly hit on you
relentlessly hit on you
relentlessly hit on you
relentlessly hit on you
relentlessly hit on you
relentlessly hit on you
relentlessly hit on you
relentlessly hit on you
relentlessly hit on you
relentlessly hit on you


----------



## Fay V (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah, I was considering adding padding because I'm a girl but i don't have the natural equipment for it to show through a semi baggy suit. the I realized 1. boob padding would be more heat 2. it's hard to do the padding without it looking either way too big, or too unnatural. foam boobs just look wrong.


----------



## Geek (Jul 13, 2010)

We represent "Party Freaks".


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 13, 2010)

In my opinion as long as fursuiters don't abuse fetishes, they can be any color of the rainbow (and sometimes all of them).

The fetishes (be it BDSM, ponying or anything more extreme (gore/vore/etc.) are what give this fandom a bad rap... If people didn't force it, we'd all be more accepted.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 13, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> In my opinion as long as fursuiters don't abuse fetishes, they can be any color of the rainbow (and sometimes all of them).
> 
> The fetishes (be it BDSM, ponying or anything more extreme (gore/vore/etc.) are what give this fandom a bad rap... If people didn't force it, we'd all be more accepted.



this^ 

From my work outside the fandom I've noticed that adults and kids don't care if it's a bright pink kangaroo, or a lime green rabbit as long as it's kid friendly. As soon as people see mascot costumes they think "kids entertainment" when they see BDSM gear or other fetish stuff they think sex. then they combine the two and think " goddamn perverts doing that stuff where kids can see"


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 13, 2010)

Fay V said:


> this^
> 
> From my work outside the fandom I've noticed that adults and kids don't care if it's a bright pink kangaroo, or a lime green rabbit as long as it's kid friendly. As soon as people see mascot costumes they think "kids entertainment" when they see BDSM gear or other fetish stuff they think sex. then they combine the two and think " goddamn perverts doing that stuff where kids can see"


 
Exactly. The majority of people have nothing against furries! They might think it mildly strange that we never grew out of our 90's Disney phase, and ok granted some of the coloration jobs can be a bit extreme... BUT it's no more or less weird than steampunk, gothic, visual kei or even normal anime cultures.


----------



## The DK (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> In my opinion as long as fursuiters don't abuse fetishes, they can be any color of the rainbow (and sometimes all of them).
> 
> The fetishes (be it BDSM, ponying or anything more extreme (gore/vore/etc.) are what give this fandom a bad rap... If people didn't force it, we'd all be more accepted.



thank you


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> In my opinion as long as fursuiters don't abuse fetishes, they can be any color of the rainbow (and sometimes all of them).
> 
> The fetishes (be it BDSM, ponying or anything more extreme (gore/vore/etc.) are what give this fandom a bad rap... If people didn't force it, we'd all be more accepted.


 
I have to agree with this. At the end of the day the fursuits and the fetishes need to be kept separate when you are in the public and that includes when you are inside a convention, or heading towards it.

Some people might BAWWW fursection but hey, I enjoy being able to suit up every once in a while and do a fur-suit friendly outing at fur-suit friendly venues. It's good fun and it really is a positive experience for most people especially the people who are not even furry. They look at these costumes and it's just DAwwww most of the time. It's kind of selfish to sit there and think it's okay to ruin it for others, and possibly take away their venues that they worked hard rep wise to earn...just because you want to flaunt your fetish's publicly.

Fetish's are for the bedroom and X-tube. Enough said.


----------



## TDK (Jul 14, 2010)

Fursuits make the fandom seem more cute and fun. I mean you don't see regular people running up and taking pictures with the chubby guy with pizza stains on his shirt and a tail hanging out of his soiled cargo shorts? But with the prototypical fox fursuit they'll go crazy and snap flicks. Even though the fetish-suits are a big reason why this place is mocked alot, the responses from the people from the streets say otherwise.


----------



## Deo (Jul 14, 2010)

TDK said:


> the responses from the people from the streets say otherwise.


 
I don't know about this. When I suit up I get usually the same amount of negative as positive. Once I had to have security called to help me and my handler fight off a group of teens that out numbered us and started attacking 'the furfaggotry'. Two girls against three guys is no fun. I mean, I'm no pushover or anything, but inside a visually-inhibited costume and out gunned I was no help to my handler in that skiff. When they saw the security running up they left. We didn't file charges or anything, because it was all minor stuff and more or less just shock tactics, but damn. It was a lesson I'll remember. Always be around people who can turn and help you, always  have a handler, be wary of teenagers, kids _will_ pull your tail, always get out of the area if the enviroment seems negative and leave where you're not wanted. 

But yeah, half the time everyone loves you and it's awesome. The other half I just chalk up to stupid people do stupid things, so I leave. Maybe it's just my rural Bible-y area, the sort of place where it's commonly believed that "Harry Potter" will melt your soul, or something like that...


----------



## Fay V (Jul 15, 2010)

that sucks. It seems less like it's directed at furry and more people are dicks and mess with people in costume no matter who they are. there's horror stories of disney mascots that have had bones broken because the shit people have done. School mascots that have had the shit beaten out of them because people find it funny to hurt people that can't defend themselves as well. 
It's probably because you're face is hidden by a mask, but yeah I guess that instance was furry specific, but people are pretty nasty to mascots and such in general.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jul 16, 2010)

When i took my mom to furfright (mainly because i'm under 18 and she needed to be there to buy the pass/ticket/whatchamacallit) its really offsetting to see a giant rabbit dressed like a prostitute. Even if i was there myself. it tends to make me think twice. Its just also sometimes awkward to be around.

so TL: DR i agree with you


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jul 16, 2010)

i...know....it sets off so many alarms in my head when i see people dressed like that. mainly because almost no girl in her right mind would have melon boobs on her fursuit.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 21, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> i...know....it sets off so many alarms in my head when i see people dressed like that. mainly because almost no girl in her right mind would have melon boobs on her fursuit.


 
Wrong.

Have you forgotten how whorish many of the female gender can be?
GOOD GOD, BIGGER boobs are a HUGE thing for some women and if they don't have them, they might as well be a man in thier mindset.

Us females are so weird.



Yes, I'm replying to an old thread, derp.


----------



## Stalcry (Jul 31, 2010)

Fursuits like that are reasons i get "Wait...you're a FURRY? ...dont they dress up to f**k eachother?" whenever I tell my friends im a furry. Like, I don't mind something suggestive, but being downright out there about it is a little tactless.   I mean, I know that kids are allowed at a lot of these cons, and kids dont need to see that.  I wouldn't want to go to a con with my parents BECAUSE of suits like that.  That why I haven't asked them to take me to any yet.  Im SCARED that theyre either going to tell me I'm not allowed on the sites or to be part of the fandom when they see things like that. Im also scared that theyre going to think that I PERSONALLY am into the sexual part of it.

I dont care what you do behind closed doors. We all have our little quirks and pleasures, guilty or non. I dont blame anyone who has a fetish and i dont want them to stop doing it in private. Not my call. Not my business. But in mid day during a con where there are judging people? Pleaaaase dont. 

The main thing is, were IN the fandom. Most of us can understand and accept that that is part of it.  The masses are a different deal entirely.  They already have a negative stereotype of suiters thats going to be almost impossible to erase in our lifetime. The least we can do is NOT make it worse.


----------



## Dan. (Aug 1, 2010)

Stalcry said:


> Fursuits like that are reasons i get "Wait...you're a FURRY? ...dont they dress up to f**k eachother?" whenever I tell my friends im a furry. Like, I don't mind something suggestive, but being downright out there about it is a little tactless. I mean, I know that kids are allowed at a lot of these cons, and kids dont need to see that. I wouldn't want to go to a con with my parents BECAUSE of suits like that. That why I haven't asked them to take me to any yet. Im SCARED that theyre either going to tell me I'm not allowed on the sites or to be part of the fandom when they see things like that. Im also scared that theyre going to think that I PERSONALLY am into the sexual part of it.
> 
> I dont care what you do behind closed doors. We all have our little quirks and pleasures, guilty or non. I dont blame anyone who has a fetish and i dont want them to stop doing it in private. Not my call. Not my business. But in mid day during a con where there are judging people? Pleaaaase dont.
> 
> The main thing is, were IN the fandom. Most of us can understand and accept that that is part of it. The masses are a different deal entirely. They already have a negative stereotype of suiters thats going to be almost impossible to erase in our lifetime. The least we can do is NOT make it worse.


THIS, THIS and THIS!


----------

